# mobile broadband option icon 225



## RuneSky

Posted from another forum cos they can't help 

First post:

When I plug in my new Option Icon 225 USB data stick from Orange I get the message "the file 'gt72ubus.sys' on Globetrotter 3g+ 7.2 installation disk is needed".

No removable harddisk appears in explorer for the usb stick.

I have got it working fine on my laptop no problems, so the USB stick is fine. My laptop is running Vista, while my desktop (the one it doesn't work on) is running XP.

Its one of those plug and play nocd jobs. It autoinstalls the software when you plug it in.

Any help much appreciated.

Second post:


Re: mobile broadband gt72ubus.sys
Ok nothing I have tried so far has worked. Anyone who can help get's a big fat kiss from me

Here is what I have tried so far:

Copying the file gt72ubus across from my laptop. This got rid of the initial message but it now asks for gt51ip.sys. I can't find this file on the net or my laptop.

Downloading and installing the software from the orange website. This can't find the modem either. It says it is an unkown device when it tries to detect it.

I have several window services disabled to reduce memory usage. I have been through all the ones that may cause a problem with usb, pnp or a mobile modem and tried restarting them.

I have had a three and vodafone usb modems installed and working fine on this machine before. I have tried searching for and removing any reference to these. When it asks for the gt51ip.sys file the default directory it lists in the "copy files from" dialog box is a non-existant vodafone directory. I thought any drivers left over from the vodafone modem might be causing a problem so I removed all I could find.

When the USB modem is plugged in there are serveral "unkown devies" in the device manager. There is one listed in Modems, one listed in Network adapters and two listed in Ports. All of these are the usb modem as the location in the properties dialog is the name of the modem. when i have tried uninstalling these devices I can remove all of them but the one listed in Network adapters. When I try and uninstall the one listed in network adapters it fails and says it may be needed to boot the computer.

I and tried stopping all firewalls, antivirus software etc.

The orange tech surpport are out of ideas and can no longer help me


----------



## sdjuarez

I am having the same problem on Windows XP, but the file it asks for are:

Gt51lp.sys and gtpster.sys

The brand of the modem is Option, I've tried to download the drivers from their website but when logging with the serial number and IMEI nothing happened.

The files are supposed to be inside the usb device but I can not access it.

Please somebody help!

Thanks, Sebastian


----------



## chrisg

Hi RuneSky
I've just spent two hours round my friends house trying to solve the same problem. After two hours of trying absolutely everything....I was about to give up and then suddenly I cracked it. QED....got the thing working perfectly. Now the thing is I cannot remember exactly what I did but I can give you some clues.
I downloaded the software on my computer from the Orange site for Icon 225 business everywhere and that was a nightmare to get. I installed this on his computer but it made no difference because XP would not recognise that the modem was plugged in. ie It did not appear in My Computer. But when I went to Control Panel.....System.....Hardware....Device Manager.....Universal Serial Bus controllers...... it appeared with a yellow problem exclamation icon......I right clicked on this and then clicked properties. This is where it gets hazy. I'd been here before and nothing seemed to work. Whenever I tried to reinstall the drivers it always went back to the gt 72ubus.sys file needed. A never ending loop. But then I clicked on everything relating to install drivers in sight and found a box that said........gt 72ubus.sys (I think) and underneath....mass storage unit. I double clicked on this and hey presto the software started to load and I think that this was coming from the 225 plugged into the USB port and not from the software that I had installed. But I'm not sure about this. Anyhow it worked and my friend is as pleased as punch and I'm happy that my bone headed persistence has paid off I hope that this helps you too.


----------



## Neo88

Hi all, I work as a support analyst for orange and I have just been given this exact problem.

For some reason, it will not show up as a fully working usb device when plugged in. I got around this problem by plugging the icon 225 into a desktop, then when it shows up as a cd-rom drive, right click and select "explore". This should display all the files stored on the usb stick, so now all you have to do is copy them onto another usb stick and then transfer them to the affected machine. When you get that error message asking for the missing files, simply browse to whichever location you have saved the files to, and install them from there.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## awowfactor

hi i have a icon 225 everythink is fine but cannot sent email via the 225? but can get email into my inbox? have checked my setting and are fine but if i want to sent email then i have to connect to a phone line and then i can send help


----------



## steve1964

Great, you had the problem and you fixed it but don't know how, great. ANYONE KNKOW HOW TO FIX IT? I have trhe modem in my Hardware list with the yellow alert exclamation. that's after I manually installed the drivers (copied the drivers and install off the dongle with linux and it installed Ok on XP but won't start).


----------



## solger

I also have a (different, perhaps even worse?) problem with getting the Option iCON 225 modem to work in Windows XP (Service Pack 2) and am wondering if anyone can help.

When I plugged the modem in for the first time, Windows decided it was not a modem but a mobile CD-Rom drive, that it has labelled Drive E. It didn't ask me for any files or say any were missing, but seemed perfectly satisfied with the idea that it had successfully installed a CD-Rom drive. Since it is supposed to be plug and play and came with no driver CD, I don't know how I can get it to change its mind. It is convinced that it has installed the correct drivers. But then I get no input for my PIN no. as I did on my other computer that runs Vista, so I can't use it!

I also tried clicking on 'Explore' as someone suggested to extract files from the device, but get an error message 'this device is not accessible!'.

I went to the Control panel and looked at all the hardware installed. No exclamation marks by any of the USB devices. No exclamation marks by the phantom Drive E CD-Rom drive it think it has installed either. Seems very satisfied it has everything right, but the PIN code prompt isn't coming up and I don't think it has downloaded the files from the device at all.

What on earth is going on here? Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!

Phil


----------



## solger

PS: It seems the precise error message I get when trying to access the device is:
E:/ is not accessible. The request is not supported.

Also, the CD-Rom drive it thinks it has found was identified in the control panel as:
zcoption HSDPA

Does this mean anything to anyone?

I think the problem must lie in how Windows XP has been configured in some way though I do not know what. To lend weight to this theory, I tried installing another USB Plug N Play device to the same PC just now, a USB network cable that worked fine both on my other laptop that runs Windows VISTA, and on a friend's computer that runs Windows XP. But on my Windows XP laptop (I don't have a desktop at all) I got the same problem: it installs it as a CD-Rom, calls it Drive E, and then doesn't start up the software or let me use it, and again when I click on Drive E in Windows Explorer (or My Computer as it seems to be known these days), I get:

E:/ is not accessible. The request is not supported.

If all plug n play USB devices are doing the same thing, there must be some parameter in how Windows XP is set up that can be changed, I would have thought, that would solve the problems. But what? I'm clueless here so would really appreciate any ideas from experienced techies! Please?


----------



## johnwill

I see no fewer than *seven* people all posting to the same thread with different issues! 

If you want help, you MUST start your own thread with complete details on your own issues, not tag onto another thread!

I'm going to close this one, please start your own threads.


----------

